# 2005 Hunting Lease or Club Wanted



## CheapSeats (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm looking for land in south-central Ga to lease or an established QDM club to join. I live in north Fl and would like to keep the drive time to under 3 hours.


----------



## CheapSeats (Jan 18, 2005)

Bumping it to the top. Does anyone know the best place to find land/lease?


----------



## gogators (Jan 20, 2005)

*May want to check out*

You may want to check out the Stewart County Sportman Club.  They have a lot of property.  I have requested info from them.  It appears to be south of Columbus and north of Eufaula


----------



## CheapSeats (Jan 24, 2005)

Bumping it to the top!


----------



## CheapSeats (Jan 27, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## CheapSeats (Jan 31, 2005)

looking for LEASE or CLUB in Brooks,Lowndes,Echols,Clinch,Lanier,Berrien,Cook,Colquitt,Baker,Mitchell,Dougherty,Worth,Tift,Turner,Irwin,Ben Hill, Coffee,Bacon,Jeff Davis,Lee,Crisp or Wilcox Counties.

Little help please


----------



## CheapSeats (Feb 10, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## klsmelser (Feb 14, 2005)

Club openings at Buckeye Creek located in Laurens County, Ga.  50 east of Macon.


----------



## CheapSeats (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks, but I'm trying to stay below the wilcox area due to job and travel times.


----------

